# Amazon DVD Bestsellers



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

If Amazon is any indication it looks like a pretty good week for HD DVD sales. Out of the top 100 bestsellers,http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/dvd/ref=pd_ts_pg_1?ie=UTF8&pg=1, HD DVD currently has nine on the list with none for Blu-Ray. It's also suprising that Shrek the Third is not one of those nine. I also know that some of these are because of the free movie giveaways with the A3 but thats also good news since the A3 has been in the top five electronics best sellers all week hitting number one a few times.


----------

